# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Toshiba PDR-M4, Digital Camera Need advice



## Foolish But Wise (Jul 6, 2003)

Any one familiar with this digital camera? Im looking advise on how to use it to take decent pictures of my tanks.

You can see some pics in my link on the bottom of my posts

God made all living things, Keeping them that way is another story.

Links: http://www.geocities.com/soulessvoid/tanks.html


----------



## Foolish But Wise (Jul 6, 2003)

Any one familiar with this digital camera? Im looking advise on how to use it to take decent pictures of my tanks.

You can see some pics in my link on the bottom of my posts

God made all living things, Keeping them that way is another story.

Links: http://www.geocities.com/soulessvoid/tanks.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

Here is some detail review on this camera for your information.

Toshiba pdrm4

From what I see this camera has 2MP which is not bad but definitly a "lower model" nowdays. Camera has Macro option so you can play around with some closeups.

As for as improving your pictures.

Check this topic that I put together and read all the links. I could go into more details but most of this stuff is already covered by sites owners. If you have any questions, please come back and ask







.

Helpful Links

Join as at www.njas.net


----------

